# Anyone ever seen white back ground with black stripes/spots on a domestic cat.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Like this the white tiger.The close'st i've seen is on the snow bengal but that still not the same as the white tiger.I think it would be really neat on a domestic cat.










Back ground clean white.Stripes/spots black.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

gazz said:


> Like this the white tiger.The close'st i've seen is on the snow bengal but that still not the same as the white tiger.I think it would be really neat on a domestic cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one:flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

They are currently 'creating' the Toyger...a striped Bengal basically, instead of spotted. It's only in the darker brown colour at the moment but no doubt they will 'design' it in the snow colours too before long!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

atthe mo i guess its just the silver bengal cat.. im sure there willbe one soon, ask feorg!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No you don't get spots or stripes on a white background in any cat. Closest you can get is silver but that isn't white.

Patterning would be a mactabby - Mackerel Tabby, where the cat has stripes, or a spotted tabby where the patterning is spots.

This is a black mackerel tabby so you can see the patterning, but the base coat is brown.










You can get silver mackerel tabby cats where the base coat is silver, but not white like on a tiger and I can't find a good one of a short coated mackerel tabby and the patterning is diffused on a long coat, but this is the colouring I mean


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I WANT that cat, Eileen (the silver)...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a silver mackerel wegie (Norwegian Forest Cat) - if you're interested, but they are very similar to your *****, which you can also get in a silver mactabbie!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not me that's obsessed with the *****  I'm the one that wants a blue eyed white fluffy pud *lol*


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> It's not me that's obsessed with the *****  I'm the one that wants a blue eyed white fluffy pud *lol*



Will is obsessed with the ***** and I've mentioned it before if that's it?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> It's not me that's obsessed with the *****  I'm the one that wants a blue eyed white fluffy pud *lol*


Oh yes! I know all about your obsession - this is your obsession! :lol2:










Just mentioned the ***** cos of you being American and all!

And I know Katie's Will wants one! And so does Gina!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty white kitty!!  I am almost positive Chester was part ****...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

ooo i want a silver mctabbie too! :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol... me a maincoon.. naaaa hehe


----------



## fluffball (Feb 6, 2009)

those tigers r gorgeous


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the closest you'll find to that colouring is a British silver tabby:

Have a look at Sargenta British Shorthair Cats


----------

